# My first post...and look what I got this weekend!



## kfields (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks in advance for the welcome.
I thought I would start off by showing what I got this weekend at a local gunshow. 
Not sure what I'm going to do with it but I like boxes of all types and saw this sitting on top of one of the tables. I was told yesterday that this is one of the gun boxes for the Helldiver airplane of WWII. I was surprised at the construction of it, some sort of fiber board or plastic type of material. 
I've only seen boxes like these in film of the period but not in person.
Anyway here's some pics and if anyone has some observations or comments about it, it will be appreciated and enjoyed.
Kim


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Kim and that is an interesting piece of history. Nice find!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Great find!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard Kim, and congrats on the purchase!


----------



## A4K (Sep 13, 2010)

Great score Kiim, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 13, 2010)

Very cool  Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice find Kim and nice to have you join us.


----------



## seesul (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome aboard and reeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## diddyriddick (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kfields (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks guys! I look forward to participating!

Kim


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice buy there, and welcome from England.


----------



## Frantish (Sep 20, 2010)

kfields said:


> Not sure what I'm going to do with it but I like boxes of all types and saw this sitting on top of one of the tables.



Fill it up with ammo?
Just a thought. 



HF here!
Looks like you got a head start.


----------

